# My do-it yourself bear hunt



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I just returned from my hunt. So, I would like to share my story. or, some of it anyway.

First off I would like to thank Rooster Cogburn for his help and advice. Rooster has spent a great deal of his own time mentoring me on the hows, whats, wheres and whys of setting up bait stations. Without his help, and patience I think. I would not have enjoyed the hunt I just had. The scouting (many miles) the selecting stand locations, the deciphering of sign, and the ultimate reward of watching bears eat and interact at my stations was beyond price. Oh, and I got one too.

Thank Rooster!

I had two stations that were active. One a Hollow stump near a cedar swamp. The other near the river and all of the tag alders you would ever want to see.

The hollow stump was first occupied by a couple of bears with one of interest that had three toes on one paw. He went missing before my hunt started. The second stump was used by a smaller male and a very large sow with three cubs. More about them in a minute.

On the 13th, I saw the sow I eventually shot crossing the road and heading to my Hollow stump I assume. Here's her track.

















On the 14th, I was at that station looking at trees for my stand. I happened to look towards the bait to help get an Idea. There was a bear sitting right next to the stump. Camera in the truck of course. I waved at it and after a moment it got up and moved off. It was the same sow. 

On the 15th I sat at that station from 10:00am til Dark without seeing anything.

On the 16th, I sat at the other station. Just before dark a Porcupine wandered up and started to eat. A few minutes later, the jays sounded off and a Male bear came in. He acted like a bigger bear by waddling and moving slow. He swung his head around and went right up to the bait. Then he saw the porky. He halted and the porky hissed. You could read the bears mind. "I'm getting those doughnuts". So in he went. He kept looking at the porky, and finally he started carrying bait off about ten feet then eating it. I watched all of this through the scope trying to decide if he was a shooter. When he raised his head from the bait one time with a hoagie type role in his mouth like a dog with a bone. I decided he was not a shooter. 

17th, I got a flat and didn't get to hunt.

18th, I sat at the stump, and the Sow came in at dark. She did the full circle and was announced by some jays. I waited to see if any cubs came along and none did.

19th, I sat at the other station. At dusk, a sow and three cubs came in. All in a row with mom bringing up the rear. It was like she brought the cubs to the park to play. They scrambled all over the logs, and played king of the hill. Let me tell you, they play rough. The sow just slowly circled the area keeping watch. I should say that this station, is better for archers. The tree I was in was about twenty yards from the bait. So atleast once the sow passed under my tree. How she didn't see or smell me is a mystery. One time my stomach was growling so loud I thought she heard me. Just at dark, some coyote's howled a little ways off. The sow made a kind-of a quiet sound and the cubs just shut up. I had my camera with me the whole time. But that would have ment taking a hand off of my rifle. I wasn't about to do that. Just when it was pitch black, she went over and moved the logs out of the way. So, I got to listen to them eat for a while. About ten pm. I really had to go. So, I stood up and went. They didn't react at all. So, I whistled. Nothing. I whistled the theme to the god father. Nothing. They just went on eating. Then I talked out loud and explained that I was leaving. I swung my rifle sling over my neck and worked my climber down as quietly as I could. Once on the ground. I raised it up about head high and left it. I beat feet back to my truck.

20th I sat at the stump. Nothing came in.

21st. I sat at the other station. Around 05:00pm along comes the porky. The I heard the jays and here comes the small male from a different direction. I went threw the same watch him through the scope thing. Trying to decide if he was a shooter. Then he came around a tree and saw me. He froze for a second, then did an about face and was gone. Never saw him again.

22nd. I sat at the above station and saw nothing. I was hoping to get some pics of the sow and cubs. But no luck.

23rd. I shot that Sow as she was standing on the stump. She dropped right there. I was trying for a shoulder shot just for that effect. Then she jumps up and starts running around. I here some crashing as she goes into the swamp. I'm hunting alone and this was the last thing I wanted. So, I sat for a while listening for a death moan to see where she had gotten to. Nothing. So, I climbed down and took my little light and rifle to look for blood. Couldn't find any blood or hair near the stump. Even where she landed. So, I starded knocking around trying to retrace what I thought were here steps. As I got into the swamp a ways. I hear some more branches breaking and alot of jaw snapping and growling noises. Well, I'm fearless. But even that will only take you so far. 

In the morning, I came back to look some more. I couldn't find anything. I have a Drahthaar that I've given blood tracking training to in the past. But, I didn't have a chance to work on it in about a year. But I figured why not try at least.








Here's him as we started. He cast around for a while and I tried to lead him in the general area I thought she headed. Then, his nose dropped and his tail started going. He lead me threw some pretty thick stuff and found the first wound bed. Then I gave him his lead and he followed her trail to a second patch of blood. Then he circled the area and didn't seem to have anything to go on and just sat down. The saying is, when the blood stops, so does the dog. So, I started looking up in the tree's. Nothing. Then he started off again. Now I had only seen blood at the spots mentioned. What ever he smelled between them I never saw. Nor could I see a track.

































When he got to the bear. He looked back at me as if to say what are you leading me into here. Then he moved around and did his dead game baying. As you can see the bear had bitten into a log. So, I had to pry it loose and sit her up. When I did she let out a burp that did sort of sound like a growl. The dog was on her. Bit her on the neck and gave a shake. I shooed him off but he kept circling and bitting her paws and ears. Then when I finally got ready for the drag, and gave a tug, He was on her again. I told a couple of hound guys this and they had to see him. But of course drive like that has it's down side as well

















Thanks for reading.
ATB


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Congrats on the bear......are you leaving us haning on your dogs encounter with the porky....?.....


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

aquanator said:


> Congrats on the bear......are you leaving us haning on your dogs encounter with the porky....?.....


Thanks. No story there. It's just another episode of many. I think thats his third encounter this year.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool. Sounds like you had a great year and saw plenty of bear. Gotta love it!! This was my first year bear hunting, and I think I have a new hunting addiction to feed!


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

great story! how far away was it after you shot it? man you got some huge balls going in the swamp after dark by yourself with the jaws snapping and stuff. i would have been freaked out big time!


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

Rooster knows what hes talking about ,, been around bears and hunting longer than some of us been alive ..lol .. sorry Rooster didnt mean to make you sound old lol ..:evil::evil:

Congrats on the bear !!! It means alot more to a guy when he does it on his own ..


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*awesome story and great pictures!! i feel for the dog.. thats no fun. thanks for sharing the "fun" with us. yes it is an addiction! :help:*


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrat's on your bear. 

I hate those darn quill pigeons!!!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

TJHUNTER said:


> great story! how far away was it after you shot it? man you got some huge balls going in the swamp after dark by yourself with the jaws snapping and stuff. i would have been freaked out big time!


I'm guesstemating here. But I think the first wound bed was a little under 80 yds. The whole thing couldn't have been over 200yds. 

I don't think I was all that brave. I was just trying to finish up what I started. Also, I expected the bear to be dead already.

The dog was the brave one. He just did what I asked of him and tried to look after me. Remember, he was expecting a bit of hamburger and a strip of deer hide to shake at the end of the trail. The bear was something he didn't expect. I can't overstate how pleased I am with him.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Andy Drumm said:


> Rooster knows what hes talking about ,, been around bears and hunting longer than some of us been alive ..lol .. sorry Rooster didnt mean to make you sound old lol ..:evil::evil:
> 
> Congrats on the bear !!! It means alot more to a guy when he does it on his own ..


Thank you! Yes it does. As for Rooster knowing what he's talking about. Yes he does. Whats more, he'll share his knowledge. He's a fine fellow, and a credit to the sport.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> *awesome story and great pictures!! i feel for the dog.. thats no fun. thanks for sharing the "fun" with us. yes it is an addiction! :help:*


 Thanks for reading it all Wiggler. I know it was kind of long. But it was a great hunt. Don't feel sorry for the dog. He struts around with his face full of quills every chance he gets.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

deepwoods said:


> Congrat's on your bear.
> 
> I hate those darn quill pigeons!!!


Thank you.
Yeah me too. Wish he'd learn to avoid them.

About 12 yrs til bow season.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Outstanding pictures and story.Thats what its all about. Congratulations and thats one heck of a dog you have.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

thornapple said:


> Outstanding pictures and story.Thats what its all about. Congratulations and thats one heck of a dog you have.


Thanks thornapple!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Outstanding post! Congrats on you bear, I appreciate the work you put into the hunt as well as your post. Fine reading, I look forward to hearing more of your hunting stories. You know you think at some point your dog would tire of the porcupine issues. Good looking dog even with the quills.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that great story and pics - glad you enjoyed the UP and you even have bear burger and roasts to show for it!

Any notion on the weight of your bear?


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Macker13 and Yooperkenny! The bear dressed out at #195. I've had the burger so-far. Tasty, kind of sweet (thanks Hostess:lol

ATB


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

MICKEY FINN
What a great story sounds like you had a incredible H-U-N-T and a great week seeing many different bear . CONGRATS on your bear .I also have had some bear chillie and some bear steaks on the grill from mine verrrrrry tastey. even the wife likes it 

CONGRATS AGAIN PLUMBDOG


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Awesome story and pics!

Great job!


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

Great Story!!
Nice looking bear.
I hate those darn porkies.


----------

